# Joining the Navy - Merged



## lsnavy (22 Dec 2003)

Some people might no like this post too much especially on an army site! I was in the artillery for 4 years so I experience the ground forces and the navy (as a Naval weapons tech for 11 years). So I think I can say that I experience 2 side of the national defense. And the 3 one should also be mention... the air force. All of them have their advantages and disavantages. 
Army; bad back, knee, anckle, away from familly, DISCIPLINE
Navy: same as above but with less discipline
Air force: what to say about them..........

What I am trying to say is when you go at the recruit center, the choice is yours. You can pick the element that you want (if it‘s open) and the trade (also if it‘s open) But think on a long terms. You might still be young and all primed on running in the woods and training all days but in 20 or more years when you will retire what do you have????

After working as a Weapons tech, I realize that this is the way to go! TECH TRADE, you learn something and you can use it when you retire...I am not telling you to go to the recruit center in the morning and join the Navy, but to pick a trade that you like and that you want to do for a long time. So that‘s all for now.
Good luck and I hope this help


----------



## PteCamp (23 Dec 2003)

I joined the army as a SigOp
I love is already...and I haven‘t even really begun the training yet...I think it‘ll be useful for my hopefully future career...


----------



## Jungle (24 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by lsnavy:
> [qb] What does an airborne do when he retire??
> Jungle?????? [/qb]


I‘m not retired yet...     ... still kicking !!!
There are plenty of things a former Rifleman can do after retiring. The key is in planning. Towards the end of your career, the CF provides resources (time, money, contacts etc...) for those who wish to take courses, training etc...
Don‘t worry, I don‘t know anyone who got out after 20+ years in the Infantry who became homeless. The majority of the guys are doing very well...


----------



## lsnavy (24 Dec 2003)

I agree with you on the retirement advantages that we have in the National Defense. But as a tech trade that are offered in all the elements, I think it is way better to take one if the chance is there. When I was in the artillery, most people that were there told me to get out and take a tech trade and so far, I have no regrets. Better pay, better education and less to do when I retire... I don‘t think I will want to go back to school at 45 years old...


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Dec 2003)

it depends... some army trades dont work out as well in the civie world as others.. 

ie- MSE Op

do you really want to do long haul when youve got a wife and two or three kids.. especially after 20 years being away from home so often?

but the choice is always up to you, and as long as you are intelligent and reasourcefull you will probabbly do fine.


----------



## meni0n (28 Dec 2003)

Tell us what did you get to do as a navy weapons tech. Where did you travel to and how fun was it. What bases did you serve on?


----------



## lsnavy (28 Dec 2003)

As a weapons tech I ensure that all weapons systems are functional, torpedo, missile, gun, anti-missile system, sonar detection.....i do preventive and corrective maintenance on all system. I work on electric system, electronic, pneumatic, hydraulic, mechanical...I find my trade really intersesting as I rarelly do the samething. I went to losts of different country, continent... Bresil, Italie, Spain, France, Uruguay, Boston, Porto-Rico, Sweden, Danmark... etc...And it‘s really, really fun! You get pay to visit. i am based in Halifax and I went to British Columbia for 2 six months period for training. The Navy is nicer than what some people may think or imagine.!!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (28 Dec 2003)

WOOOOO HAAAAAA GOOO TECHS!


I am a WEAPONS TECH (LAND)

Nice to meet a fellow tech! even if from the navy


----------



## CallOfDuty (1 Jul 2005)

Hello there guys..........can anyone tell me which Naval trades are open right now? (NCM trades actually)
Cheers all
Steve


----------



## kincanucks (2 Jul 2005)

065, 276, 284, 285, 286, 278 are currently at real time selection which means that if you apply and are merit listed you don't wait for the next selection board to be selected.


----------



## koss78a (16 Sep 2005)

I need some advice onthe Canadian navy, I am thinking of joining the navy, but i was told by a few former army reservists 


that the canadian navy is a joke and not worth as a life long career.

That all of our ships are not sea worthy much less worth in a battle

Is this true?, please someone tel lme this isnt true and that the ships are good and navy isnt a joke


----------



## NavComm (16 Sep 2005)

koss78a, I've read your posts and you seem to be asking a lot of questions all over the place.

You say you are 27 years old, a security guard and that you " have law and security diploma and business."

What is a law and security diploma and business?

I'm not trying to flame here, but for someone who is 27 yrs old you don't seem to be very mature. Is english your first language? Because if it is, you may have to drastically improve on it if you want a career in the military.

From reading your posts I find it hard to believe that you would qualify as a naval communicator, but then I've been surprised before.

As far as your question whether or not the navy is a joke, I'm not even going to dignify that with an answer.


----------



## koss78a (16 Sep 2005)

Not trying to disrespect you or the military. As I am considering getting into the military.
As for my qualifications to become a naval communicator. The education is grade 10 and its on the job training. 

I was asking an intelligent question about the forces as i have gotten negative feedback from other people i know who were in the reserves.

I would like you to tell me if the navy is a good place to be and why?
Are the ships good to work on and no problems



WHy do you try to be so sarcastic in your answers, as im trying to get positive feedback and in need of information.


I hope there's something that i can do to make you folks more understanding.
thank you


----------



## NavComm (16 Sep 2005)

koss78a said:
			
		

> I was asking an intelligent question about the forces as i have gotten negative feedback from other people i know who were in the reserves.
> 
> I would like you to tell me if the navy is a good place to be and why?
> Are the ships good to work on and no problems



I'm not sure which part of "is the navy a joke?" you think is intelligent, but I'll try to answer your other two questions to the best of my ability. I don't have any experience yet onboard ship so perhaps a more experienced person can give you a more indepth answer in that regard.

As far as I'm concerned the navy is a great place to be. It's interesting work, you get to travel and you meet and work alongside people from all over the country who want to do something with their lives that reflects their love of this country and their sense of adventure.

If you want to know what naval communicators do, you could have just visited the online recruiting website and found out, but to make it easy for you here is the link

 http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/navy/jobs_e.aspx#what

If you go to this link http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/mspa_fleet/fleet_home_e.asp you can see what ships Canada has and where they are in the world.  You might also be interested to know that this is what the navy has to say about the fleet:

"The fleet is, ton for ton, as modern and capable as any fleet in the world. Our destroyers, frigates, coastal patrol vessels, submarines and supply ships are divided more or less evenly between the Atlantic and the Pacific coasts. Individual ships serve all over the world with US Battle Groups or Multinational Interdiction Forces."



			
				koss78a said:
			
		

> I hope there's something that i can do to make you folks more understanding.
> thank you



You could start by doing some research.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Sep 2005)

koss78a said:
			
		

> I need some advice onthe Canadian navy, I am thinking of joining the navy, but i was told by a few former army reservists
> 
> 
> that the canadian navy is a joke and not worth as a life long career.
> ...



Have you even gone to the official navy website or have done any of your own research? Think about it, ask your friends what actual naval experience do they have and then make the decision if their opinion is based on experience or interservice rivalry. There is so much information here Koss that will answer your questions on pay and working hours, you just have to start to look on your own.


----------



## keyvan25 (30 Apr 2007)

Hi im already in the canadian army reserves. I'm still pretty young and enjoy the military life so i've decided on joining the navy. the reason i prefer joining the navy is travelling, being on the ocean and i prefer a non combat role  since my parents would have a heart attack if i ever went to afghanistan. anyways since im looking at this from a career point of view i was wondering if any of u could give me some information. im going to apply as an ncm. what types of trades would i be doing at the most basic level. what kind of job would i be doing( where would i be travelling to, what would i be doing, where is the canadian navy involved in currently) and how much money would i have made after finishing a 3-year contract, or 4-year contract. is their any enlistment bonuses, how often would i get leave. can i still be involved in  any UN missions? thanks in advance


----------



## PO2FinClk (30 Apr 2007)

All questions for your local CFRC.

As for what kind of trades ... well that depends on which trade you enrol under. 

Your questions are all over the place and would suggest you speak to your CFRC to get most of those answered. Thiswould enable you to better specify what your questions are, enabling for them to be answered. It wouldn't hurt to Google a bit or even research these forums.


----------



## pylon (30 Apr 2007)

Jobs in the Navy:  http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/elements_en.aspx?element=1&bhcp=1

Pay Levels:  http://64.254.158.112/pdf/RegularForcePay.pdf

All this information was extremely simple to find, so close it might as well pop up and bite you.  Take your time, read...and read some more.
As well, seeing as you're already a member of the CF, it _should_ be incumbent upon you to take some initiative. 
 After all, it's your future.


kc


----------



## aesop081 (2 May 2007)

non-combat role ?

They arent called "warships" for nothin' !!!!!

While you wont be inside Afghanistan, the reality of being on a warship will look alot like combat when the "bong bongs" start to go off in the middle of the night and missiles start flying , guns start firing and then your ship gets hit .......

and once thats done...the exercise starts all over again.

One day it will be for real too


----------



## Sigop2004 (29 Jun 2007)

keyvan25 said:
			
		

> Hi im already in the canadian army reserves. I'm still pretty young and enjoy the military life so i've decided on joining the navy. the reason i prefer joining the navy is travelling, being on the ocean and i prefer a non combat role  since my parents would have a heart attack if i ever went to afghanistan.



I am in the navy and there are NAVAL personnel deploying to Afghanistan so joining the Canadian Forces  and stating that you do not want to have a combat role is well kind of weird. There are not just infantry in Afghanistan there is almost every trade from all elements of the Canadian forces in or near Afghanistan.
When you go to your recruiting interview you will probably be asked some very pointed questions and all I can say is I hope you answer them honestly


----------



## medaid (29 Jun 2007)

You're already in eh? Well... I don't know, you don't seem to know much about our Navy's involvement in overseas missions. Also... heads up for you. I'm transfering to the Navy so I can get a BETTER chance at deploying  

Some how I don't think your plan'll work there guy. It may be better for you to stop and rethink your priorities here.


----------



## PO2FinClk (29 Jun 2007)

Getting awoken to bong bongs at 0230 to board a rat infested sewer, gas riddled, thing they call a cargo ship, and once the sun rises finding yourself wearing 45+ lbs of gear, dangling 8 sea containers upin the air at 55C hoping that none will shift and crush you. All the while hoping that none of the crew while round a corner opening fire. Followed by roaming the box at 5 knots waiting for the next boarding. Is there anything better?


----------



## guns_and_roses (14 Nov 2007)

I, for the longest time have wanted to be an infantry soldier. But i really haven't considered any other trades. I recently look up being a pilot, but its not my thing. I have recently thought of the navy. Now i looked at the recruiting site, and saw some jobs that caught my attention. 1) naval weapons technician, and 2) MARS officer. Anyone on here belong to any of these trades that can give me any insight? or if you have a different  trade and think i might be intrested in? I'm not good at math, just to let you know. I would like to be a commander of a destroyer or something like that, I'm a very good leader and can think on my feet.


----------



## 284_226 (14 Nov 2007)

Bravehart said:
			
		

> I'm not good at math, just to let you know. I would like to be a commander of a destroyer or something like that



Man, are you in luck!  We're desperate this month for destroyer skippers that can't verify the OOW's navigation calculations!   ;D


----------



## navymich (14 Nov 2007)

Bravehart said:
			
		

> I would like to be a commander of a destroyer or something like that, I'm a very good leader and can think on my feet.



No need to be on your feet to think, the commanders get their own chair to sit in.  ;D

On that note, and before too many people jump, check out the search function of the forums.  Type in "MARS" or "NWT" and you will come up with lots of information.  Or just start reading through the Navy sub-board.  Lots more to the navy then just the trade you pick.  Ready aye ready!


----------



## dimsum (14 Nov 2007)

Well, I can't say much about NWT, but I have a tad of experience with MARS.  Just PM me if you have any specific questions.  

Oh, and just so you know, MARS requires a LOT of quick math...while being pelted with all sorts of random other bits of info, usually by the Nav Comm during OOW Manoeuvres (*cough* like AirMich *cough*)


----------



## navymich (14 Nov 2007)

Bravehart said:
			
		

> I guess i wasn't taken seriously...
> 
> Just did a search and found results



As a leader you will be expected to work with the tools* given to you and come up with solutions.  You were told to search and voila, you found your solution.  You're also going to come across alot of different personalities and opinions.  Learn to live with them and deal with it.  Weed through things, pick out the relevant information and carry on.  Good luck with your research and your potential career in the CF.

*can be in the form of people too  ;D


----------



## CallOfDuty (15 Nov 2007)

Went to the NWT school with many of the boys.......TONS of math and Physics.  12 Months of it to be exact.  Then 12 months on your equipment phase.  
  Maybe you should stick with commanding a ship instead!   ;D
COD


----------



## gunner065 (15 Nov 2007)

Hey, I've been a NW Tech for the past 12 years, give or take, and I currently am teaching the CIWS phase of the QL5 Common equipment Course at the Fleet School in Victoria BC.  So if you have any specific questions related to the training or the job itself, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Nov 2007)

Bravehart said:
			
		

> Thanks alot guys



To become a Commander of a ship you need: a university degree, about 15 to 20 years experience as a MARS officer, have passed a lot of grueling professional competency boards and be selected from among your peers to command the multi-million dollar asset that you will be fully responsible for (and for the 250 men and women who sail in her), even if someone in your crew runs it aground...you're still responsible. By the time you reach this stage you will have spent a lot of your career at sea for extended periods of time away from your family and loved ones, you will have probably done at least one tour of six months duration in the Gulf with a US Carrier strike force and completed Staff college (a one year posting to Toronto). You will likely have done at least one posting in Ottawa at NDHQ and then been posted to the opposite coast than the one you were at before Ottawa. If all of this (and more) sounds appealing and doable go for the gusto!


----------



## matthew_bourque (25 Jan 2008)

Just a couple of questions I hope someone can answer about the amount of time you may wait for a job offer in the Navy and what determines the wait.

Just for example if I pick a job that they only need 13 people for example, those 13 are going to be what? The top CFAT scores, high school marks etc? 

Is 13 a low number that probably will result in a long wait?

And are the wait times in the Navy/Airforce longer or shorter than the Army?

My recruiter (I dealt with 2) both seemed very confident that if I did my CFAT this coming monday and my medical on Thursday, that I WOULD have a job offer by March, getting a job offer by the end of March would be 2 months and 1 week of wait time. is this realistic?

And also my job choices were as follows:

NCI OP #1 (Does anyone have a job number for this?)

NES OP #2

Sonar Operator # 3

NWT # 4 (Im not very good at Math (I can learn though) and I don't want to work 100% with my hands because I like computers, but i've heard this job is pretty awesome.

Does anyone have any input on my questions or any of the specifics of these jobs?


Thanks Alot!


----------



## omgLiam (25 Jan 2008)

Hey cool, my file will be in competition with yours!


----------



## JBoyd (25 Jan 2008)

I am by no means an expert in this area but I will give you what knowledge I do have via my own recruitment process.

first off, if there are 13 spots available that could be very deceiving as I have been told (depending on what the 13 actually means).
However, as far as selection is concerned it is done off of the merit list, which I have been told is a list that puts you in a order depending on many different factors, CFAT score being one of them.

as far as wait time, well I applied for Comm Resrch. It is a purple trade, so there are spots available in Air Force, Army, & Navy. When I applied back in October there was 40 spots, Dec 3rd at my interview there was 22, 2 Army 2 Navy, 2 weeks later it was 19, and It was 19 still on the 11th of January when the last update was done (at least when I had asked it was). I received my offer and it was Navy. Depending on the trade 13 spots may still be a good number. It is my understanding as well that the new numbers are released for April for the start of the new fiscal year, so if by chance the 13 spots fill up and you are not one of them, hopefully more spots will come available shortly thereafter (for instance Comms Resrch had I believe 100 at the start of the fiscal year). 

I unfortunatly cannot speak on any of your trade choices, however if those recruiters are confident I would trust them, The WO I talked to way back in October had said that if all goes well I could be in as early as Feb. Which is now true. As far as wait time, Due to other things I had to due complete my application process and get merit listed, it was a period of 1 month and 20 days between Interview/CFAT/Medical and my Offer.

Best advice I can give is to utilize the CFRC they are an invaluable resource and can answer many many questions., also hold in there, the wait will be worth it.

Good Luck.


----------



## matthew_bourque (25 Jan 2008)

right on thanks....i just have heard so much about crazy waiting times.


----------



## JBoyd (25 Jan 2008)

matthew_bourque said:
			
		

> right on thanks....i just have heard so much about crazy waiting times.



Wait times are person-specific, what happened with me during my process may not happen to you, and visa versa. Do what you can, and don't give up, when I was talking to my MCC about my reliability waiver request he had mentioned he had a drawer full of files of people who have not gotten anything back to him yet.


----------



## matthew_bourque (25 Jan 2008)

So I went to the recruting office today, I began my process last Thursday so it's only been a week and 1 day, they said the first thing they needed was my Grade 11 and Grade 12 transcripts to count my credits...and I went to 2 different high schools those years so I had to immediately send a request form to my 12th grade highschool in Massachusetts where I graduated (Marks were all 85+ and mostly 90's) and they recieved the fax on Wednsday of this week, so the mailed copies are on there way. My 11th grade highschool is here, so I went and within 5 minutes I had the sealed envelope (Passed everything with 60's and some 80's) so I fullfilled my 7 credits and they said everything was fine as far as that was concerned, I sat down with the general and chose my 3 Jobs in order (Again) because I changed my mind, and he booked me for my CFAT this monday and my medical on thursday (As long as I pass). I told him I don't want to wait around for months and months and he said that if I pass the aptitude test that and I quote "HAHAHA you won;t be waiting around very much for these jobs in the Navy, so don't worry" So I was happy to hear that.


----------



## omgLiam (25 Jan 2008)

That's more or less what I heard as well. Shouldn't take too long at all to get this stuff done, so I'm fairly confident that assuming you pass the Med/CFAT/Int. process, I'll more than likely see you at BMQ.


----------



## matthew_bourque (28 Jan 2008)

So here is to continue my story, I went in for my test at 08h00 this morning and I was nervous because since I only applied last week, and I suck at Math and I heard the test had alot of math...I started practicing last night haha....So I get out of the test after a couple hours and I tell the other 5 guys that I probably qualified for Boot polisher or Carrot Peeler (No pun intended to those tradesman) and they laughed. So I go into the office and I qualified for every NCM job and was only 1 point off from Officer qualification (which doesnt bother me cause I have no university or college education) and the captain basically advised me that I could do anything I want and realisticly be gone to BMQ sometime in March.


What a crazy turn to what i though was gonna be bad.....So now it's medical time on Wednsday and as long as that goes by well, then I will be A-OK!


----------



## matthew_bourque (30 Jan 2008)

:threat:

So today (wednsday) I had my medical at 8 AM and I just got home now at 3PM, there was me and 6 other guys, all who had no problems as far as they knew..I went in for my medical and everything seemed fine, no pee test, no blood, no taking off my pants, just alot of questions and the color blindness test

that leads me to my problem, i did the CV test and the doctor told me to do it again, I did it again and he marked me as a CV 3......i said what does this mean, he said you unfortunately do not qualify based on this for any of your trades. So I was pretty pissed...i;ve had some eye troubles but never was made aware that I was basically fully color blind. And the doctor went on to tell me that i had a choice of about 5 NCM trades with only 1 being in the NAVY...since i was set on the NAVY I said i'll take it i don't care. So im a CV 3 and although i did very very well on my CFAT and im medically fit to serve, my CV 3 is restricting me to be a NAVY BOATSWAIN which i knew nothing about because it was closed at the beggining of my application so it was crossed off my list....although I have to take that job when it opens, I was told by 2-3 of the people in there that I could still do the officer training program based on what I do academically during my first 4 years and it shouldnt be a problem at all.


Anyway alot of the people in there told me from there experience the boatswain is an integral part of the ship and that since everyone is a sailor first and the boatswain is a pro sailor, that its alot of fun and theres alot of leadership and responsablilty involved...so not too bad. plus they becaome small arms specialists and maintain all the guns onboard and drive the small crafts as well as they are usually the assault guys on the boarding party...

None of that sounds too bad to me.

its closed right now but they all guaranteed me that it would open in 2 months tops due to the new fiscal year....but there was a guy with me this morning who applied 2.5 week ago and  is leaving sunday to become a boatswain so they said it could be as little as 2 weeks.

Not a bad end to a crappy story eh?

HAHHA


----------



## omgLiam (30 Jan 2008)

Sorry about the bad luck on the CV test, but congrats all the same on the Boatswain position. Hopefully it's a short wait, and it should definitely go faster once they have the new numbers.

Good luck!


----------



## matthew_bourque (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks alot, i appreciate it.....It shouldnt be long they said that position could open up tommorow...and u never know lol so they told me be in shape in 3 weeks just in case haha.


----------



## Marinero2008 (13 Apr 2008)

So, how is this hiring for the Navy going, I wonder...Any of you guys got your offers yet? I applied in mid February listing 3 Navy jobs as my choices and since they supposed to be so called "hot jobs", I was told that I would be processed rather quickly.  Well, they had me waiting month and a half for CFAT which I passed few days ago and now I have to wait another month for medical. I don't even know if I scored high enough for any of the jobs in my selection. The guy just walked into the room and said: "Great news guys. Everybody passed. Now go and book your medical." And that was that. So I am sitting home a bit frustrated waiting for things to move along...


----------

